# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Issue when creating new thread

## Total Eclipse

There appears to be an issue with the software running the site. It seems when a new thread is created, instead of that thread appearing in the chosen section, it randomly appears in another section. I'm currently looking into the issue and hopefully come up with a fix asap. If you do make a thread that goes into the wrong section, please PM me or other staff member and we will move it into the correct section.

I'm sorry for the confusion this issue is causing.

----------


## Total Eclipse

A fix has been put in place, please know me know if it happens again.

----------


## Chantellabella

> A fix has been put in place, please know me know if it happens again.



Aw darn! You're too fast, Kay. I was going to see if it played musical section with me. I wanted to title a thread "Spongecake and Spittoons" and see if it floated to the Sexuality or Friendship section. 

That would have been fun!  ::): 

Or "Doggy Dung" under Medication

Or "Righteous Right-Hand Writing" under Therapy.


We just can't have nice things.  :shrugs:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Aw darn! You're too fast, Jerry. I was going to see if it played musical section with me. I wanted to title a thread "Spongecake and Spittoons" and see if it floated to the Sexuality or Friendship section. 
> 
> That would have been fun! 
> 
> Or "Doggy Dung" under Medication
> 
> Or "Righteous Right-Hand Writing" under Therapy.
> 
> 
> We just can't have nice things.



Sorry, I'm just too good at coding  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sorry, I'm just too good at coding



Yeah, I'm just going to have to purposefuly put things in wrong places now.

Cooperation and conformity are way over-rated. *evil grin*

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Yeah, I'm just going to have to purposefuly put things in wrong places now.
> 
> Cooperation and conformity are way over-rated. *evil grin*



 ::o:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I heard that somebody screwed up a section, Kay.

We can't have nice things "again." :popcorn:

----------

